# 20M Shooting Badge Target



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

I want to give the 20m shooting badge a try but my family and I don't eat canned tuna. Searching the internet for 5oz tuna can sizes the best I can come up with is 3.44 inches for the diameter. Can anyone confirm?

Attached is a target I made using the 3.44" size. If you print it with "No Scaling" it should be spot on.

I can post the target to the templates if we can confirm it's accurate.

Thanks in advance.

View attachment 20m Tuna Target 2.pdf


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Remember, the search engine is your friend! This question comes up from time to time. You will find the measurements and pdf files here:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/47294-20-25-and-30-meter-tuna-can-ring-target/?hl=%2Btuna+%2Bsize#entry585718

Good on ya for bringing it up here to remind everyone.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You’re gonna have a blast going for it! I really need to improve on mine. Have fun!!


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> You're gonna have a blast going for it! I really need to improve on mine. Have fun!!


Thanks! I've been practicing with a 60mm spinner and it is proving to be a real challenge. Yesterday, I was shooting pretty well and then I realized I didn't have a proper target to shoot at for the badge.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks for posting this. I completely missed the fact that the 20 meter target is larger than the 10 meter. I've been practicing on the soda can top at 20m. Now I have new hope of reaching the goal.


----------

